# cordless battery charging station



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm slowly adding storage to my garage to regain my workbench. First I installed recycled drawers in an unused space above the dog cage/under my bench. But that left me with another awkward space. I've really been wanting to build a drill cabinet with my chargers etc, but I don't have any wall space. Then I saw this station in shop notes magazine. I modified the dimensions some because my space is limited still, but this worked out great! I need to buy a new surge protector with a longer cord. this is the only one I had laying around, but it works for now.

Oh I need put the drawer pulls on too, but I'll get to it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you have made a very nice station.

However, I would never put any electrical equipment like that in shat is essentially a wooden drawer. I want it sitting in the open and preferably on metal or something not readily flammable.

George


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the concern. I believe they are in the open enough that they will be safe. On top of that I always turned off the surge protector before when I wasn't around the garage or yard. Now with it on it's own cord it will barely ever be on. I don't actually store the charged batteries in the charger either. So if i'm charging one they won't all be trying to charge and overheating. 

Besides, this is better then on my workbench with clutter all around, sawdust falling directly on them, etc, etc. I really don't have any room anywhere else either. But if I gain room I can (and kind of built this with this in mind) move it to the wall or wherever.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice use of space. I think you should be fine as long as you don't leave it unattended. One never knows when a battery will decide to blow up. I had one that worked perfectly for over a year suddenly go boom and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Johnnie. I haven't seen any blow up yet, but i'm sure it's not pretty. I did see an old 12 volt blow up in a lawn mower when I was 12 or so. It was cool then, but really showed me the dangers.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I had standardized on Makita 14 and 18 NICad tools years ago when they came out. I have killed several batteries forgetting to turn off the power strip all the chargers plug into.
My remedy was a wall mounted shelf over a power strip plugged into an outlet wired to a 2/4/6/8 hour timer switch. The cords/chargers/batteries are all in the open to breath while charging.
When I'm finished for the night I can push the button for how long the charges get power.
No more cooked batteries that are harder and harder to find at battery stores.


----------

